# Sick A6 i saw yesterday at the Grove



## ~mike~ (Jan 6, 2005)

This thing was just sick..at least 21 inch rims on it...


----------



## BeechSierra (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Sick A6 i saw yesterday at the Grove (~mike~)*

Too low! Looks like the suspension is broken! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## GAIO GTI (Nov 4, 2000)

*Re: Sick A6 i saw yesterday at the Grove (~mike~)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: Sick A6 i saw yesterday at the Grove (GAIO GTI)*

I would REALLY like to see better pics of that car. The new A6's are so hot stock, but they would look so incredible modded. I just haven't seen pics of many yet.


----------



## TDELTA (Apr 17, 1999)

*Re: Sick A6 i saw yesterday at the Grove (~mike~)*

The A6 looks nice but I would have prefered to see a full side view and a nicer pic. I also like the rear wing.b


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Sick A6 i saw yesterday at the Grove (TDELTA)*

Pretty aggressive. Looks cool.


----------



## brilliantgti (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: Sick A6 i saw yesterday at the Grove (~mike~)*

Saw it on Santa Monica a couple days back....my jaw dropped, thats all.


----------



## blue1 (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: Sick A6 i saw yesterday at the Grove (~mike~)*

look nice . but to see a full side view is better.


----------

